# Pockie Saints



## Katou (Sep 29, 2013)

is Anyone here Bothered by *The Pockie Saint's Advertisement* using Saber, Shana , Saint Seiya's Photo ? :amazed  I'm pretty sure it's a Violation of their Copyrights 

dunno if it's Plagiarism . .but it Pisses me off when they use it to Advertise them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2013)

What like this forum is?


----------

